# 96 HardBody check it out, ideas, n mayb conversions



## 96nissan (Apr 4, 2011)

i have a great questions and would like to have a chat about my 96 nissan pickup 2wd 2.4 cyl engine. i am in the need of some advice and idea's. i have been lookin at new'er front end clips like the front end of a 97 frointer and a 92 tacoma front bumper.. anyone know if the frointer bolts up or do's it need a hammer n nails to tack it on. also anyone know about the tacoma bumper do's it bolt up.. been seein them on the internet and was really intrested in it.. if anyone else has any comments or ideas about maken a project such as a front clip dont be shy let me know.. thanks


----------



## 96nissan (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hb 96 nissan custom*

dont know where that title came from but im no where near a custom but it is a HB..2 4x4 nissan fenders is that similar to anyone on fenders? frontier hood do i need frontier hinges or HB hinges? and the cowl.. is it also bolt up... im kinda stuck b/c i dont have the tools to do alot of custom mods so i dont want to spend a furtune and not have anything to show for it. except a few parts lyin on the ground near the apartment. so any help and or advice would be helpful. thx


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

you have to splice HB and frontier fenders together. They will not just bolt up. I believe the hood is along the same lines.

Toyota front bumper requires custom brackets and trimming the fenders.

Other then a square body pathfinder front end (grill and headlights) there are no direct bolt ons.


----------



## 96nissan (Apr 4, 2011)

*another add to our intresting conversation*

When u say splice the 2 fenders from the HB and the Frontier where would the splice be becouse i started to think about that comment and the only place i would see where to splice the fenders is the top of the fender where the bolt lines up to the front of the frame is that correct or not.. but other than that thats terrible that theres no other direct bolt on... nissan HB's r great truck's but they have a terrible bolt on selection.


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 96nissan (Apr 4, 2011)

great picture for an example. looks like a little work but manageable. thank you for ur advice on the fenders. now all i need to do is go find me 2 fenders at a local part picker place and cut me some fenders lol.. sounds so bad becouse ive only done minor work without cutting and welding on a truck. who knows if i mess up only 50 bucks down the drain right? haha.. thanks


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

pretty sure there are core support issues aswell. do a quick google search for "hardbody to frontier conversion" check out some of the more indepth builds...


----------

